# Unsuccessful solve



## Tanmoy kathar (Sep 17, 2018)

I already learned m2op method from noah cubes but still can't be able to do a successful solve, don't know what is wrong I'm doing.really losing hope.I memo the pieces correctly but do the setup moves with cautions too but still I'm not getting any results...please help what shouyi do??


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Sep 17, 2018)

Try doing a solve with the blindfolded method but look while you’re doing it, see if you’re doing everything right. You might just need more practice or you might have learned something wrong


----------



## Muhammad-Ilyaas Padia (Sep 17, 2018)

Tanmoy kathar said:


> I already learned m2op method from noah cubes but still can't be able to do a successful solve, don't know what is wrong I'm doing.really losing hope.I memo the pieces correctly but do the setup moves with cautions too but still I'm not getting any results...please help what shouyi do??


I was like this just 2 days ago.I did what TheGrayCuber said and got a 5:37 average of 5.


TheGrayCuber said:


> Try doing a solve with the blindfolded method but look while you’re doing it, see if you’re doing everything right. You might just need more practice or you might have learned something wrong


This here works proven from experience.


Any tips for cycle breaking and which option to choose


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Sep 17, 2018)

Muhammad-Ilyaas Padia said:


> I was like this just 2 days ago.I did what TheGrayCuber said and got a 5:37 average of 5.
> 
> This here works proven from experience.
> 
> ...



I have a few pieces that I look to first when I real ito a new cycle. Choose the one that you’re fastest with. UB is good if you’re using M2, then FR and FL are good backups if you’ve already solved UB. 
But you can also just pick the first one you see, and that is just as good if you’re not elite.


----------

